
Thiel Is Almost Definitely Behind This Mysterious ‘Heterodox Science’ Course - bootload
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/21/14025760/peter-thiel-heterodox-science-class-berkeley-institute
======
andrewfromx
Heterodox Science means think about everything we got wrong 1,000 years ago
and apply it to today's thinking. Conclusion: lots of things we take as
scientific fact today are just myths yet to be disproved by the next thing.

------
internaut
I'll be filing this next to Wired Magazine's "Five Most Dangerous People on
the Internet".

